# hh100 no spark



## Picngrin (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello, I have a 70 10xl sears with a tecumseh SSI ignition. no spark. Ignition switch may have been wired backwords and shorted it out. not sure. How do I test the parts of it....


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

unplug the ignition switch, then take a battery cable and quickly jump it between the battery and the starter and watch for spark, if there isn't any, you might need a new coil, but it wouldn't hurt to double check the gap between the flywheel and coil

be advised though, only do this trick if you think you can do it, cause it can be unsafe if you haven't done it before


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Post the model number of your engine, If it's the one I am thinking about, it uses a battery excited ignition module with a trigger coil. There are testing procedures for this type of ignition.


----------



## Picngrin (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello, I love the info so far. need alittle more. Heres the engine info... 
Mod. # 143.609032 Serial # 9356 08123. Hope this helps. Ill be waiting. thanks much


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Not good news*

Your engine shows to be the type I was thinking of but shows to have a solid state magneto assembly underneath the flywheel. The one I was thinking of had an external mounted unit with triggering pins on the flywheel.

The module for your engine shows to be NLA (no longer available) P/N 610759. So to test it you need to disconnect any kill switch lead wires to the unit and then crank the engine over and test for spark.

If it has no spark then unless you can track down a new module or a good used one, your only other option would be to replace the engine.

Good Luck....


----------



## Picngrin (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow, does not sound good. I tried the kill switch wire. no spark. Can i convert to points, change the flywheel . Get a flywheel plus points , condenser, coil . could this work?


----------



## Picngrin (Aug 28, 2007)

anybody know if a conversion is possible ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

As far as I know, there is no conversion available.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

what kind of system is this? Is it the points system underneath the flywheel and he needs the coil? Cause if you need a coil I do believe that Stens have them


----------



## Picngrin (Aug 28, 2007)

Solid state ignition, no points.


----------

